# Sailing St. Martin ???



## Angie2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi,

Last year I went on my first 10 day bareboat sailing trip in the BVI with my husband and another couple. We had a wonderful trip and are now planning a trip to St. Martin next July. Last year we leased a 40''cat and this trip the captain is planning to lease a 44'' monohull with center cockpit. Truthfully I am very worried about being sea sick. I know the cat was much more stable than the monohull will be but I promised I would give it a try! Now for my questions....... 
I understand St. Martin has much more winds and high seas.... Is the sailing going to be a major difference for me??
I loved having a mooring in the evening.....but it looks like anchoring is mostly what we will be doing next year.... Due to the winds will we be taking turns checking the anchor for 10 nights? :-(
What islands besides St. Martin are a must see?
We love to snorkel!! Any special places to snorkel?
Best resturants for sea food? (Lobster?)
Thanks for any and all info!!
Angie


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Angie2,

I chartered a boat out of Oyster Pond St.Martin a few years ago. Distances between islands are a little longer than the BVI, and the sailing is a little more aggressive, but it''s a very good trip. We chartered in the Spring. It''s my understanding that the area waters can get very challenging during the winter months. St.Barts is awesome with some of the most beautiful beaches in the world.Get a real "Cheeseburger in Paradise" at a little outdoor restaurant called "Le Select." Supposedly, this is where Buffet got the idea for the song. The island of St.Martin is half French, and half Dutch. There are interesting stop offs on both sides. In Grand Case,St.Martin there is a whole street of excellent French restaurants along the waterfront. Orient Bay is a trip somewhat on the "wild side" with a full nudist colony, but you don''t have to be a part of it if you don''t want to.The naked folks keep to themselves at one end of the beach.You might occasionally see something bounce by, but you can pretend that you didn''t look ;^) The area is very beautiful,and is well worth a visit.Stop by Road Harbor on your way to Anguilla. There''s a great restaurant there called "Roy''s Place." If you go, try the Red Snapper Creole. Nearby, there are huge rocky clifts that drop down to the water. The snorkling there is very good, with lots of corals, sea fans, and a variety of fish.The small island of Anguilla is awesome. There''s a coral reef around the island with some of the best snorkling anywhere in the Caribbean. There''s also the mystical Dutch island of Saba. I think it''s fair to say that there is no other island in the Caribbean similar to it.It''s very unique. It''s not a good sailing destination, but is well worth a trip over to see it''s rain forest via the hydrafoil craft from St.Martin. Pick up a Foders guide to the area. It''s very good. Have a great trip!!


----------

